# Erste gentoo installation

## R.A.P.S

So meine erste gentoo installation hängt am boot loader Grub fest und ich weis nicht wo der fehler hängt.

Ich tippe

```

(chroot) livecd / #  grub-install /dev/sdc 

```

Und bekomme

```

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

^C

(chroot) livecd / #

```

Die such funktion gab mir leider keine hilfreichen tipps

ich zähl auf auch  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ich würde es folgendermaßen machen (nachdem ich jetzt auch mehrfach Probleme hatte)

a) von CD starten.

b) mounten:

```

mount /dev/MEINROOT /mnt/gentoo

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

c) resolv.conf rüberkopieren

```

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

```

d) chroot + boot mounten

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

mount /dev/meineBOOTPART /boot

```

d) grub-install /dev/meineplatte

----------

## R.A.P.S

Mh .. ich hab den befehl mal 1,5 stunden laufen lassen irgendwie gings doch

```

(chroot) livecd / # grub-install /dev/sdc

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Unknown partition table signature

Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

(hd2)   /dev/sdc

```

aber normal ist das nicht oder ???

also booten kann ich jetzt

----------

## NightDragon

Nein normal ist das ganz sicher nicht.

Nun es ist aber auch net tragisch. Er sucht einfach alle Platten ab. vermutlich kennt er auf sda sdb oder fd0 die Partitionstype nicht.

Ansonsten kannst Du die Installation auch manuell durchführen.

einfach in der Konsole grub ausführen und dann

```

grub > root (hd2)

grub > setup (hd2,0)

grub > quit

```

So mach ich das immer, wenn ich grub neu installiere oder auf nen Stick knalle

----------

## Gladdle

Probiere es mal mit dem Parameter --no-floppy, vielleicht geht es ja dann  :Wink: 

----------

